# Billy Payne Is New Masters Chairman



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

grabbed from Espn. So, will we see much changing?
Well, if not, atleast this one part made me laugh

_"Cellphone Policy
Instead of simply escorting all cellphone offenders off the premises, we should confiscate the cellies, tee them up on the driving range, and let players whack them with lob wedges."_



> MEMORANDUM
> To: Mr. William Porter (Billy) Payne
> From: Fellow Augusta National Golf Club member
> Re: Some advice
> ...


----------

